# REady to Clone?



## theCre8or (Nov 13, 2007)

Are these OK to clone?

I want to clone them now, while still in veg b4 i sex them.  They're about 4 weeks old from seed tomorrow and I wanted to put them into flower to harvest by january.   But I want to take the clones first....  Hopefully they'll all be ladies!

Suggested cut areas?

All the red 16 oz cup ones are the same plant.  The one with the orange straw and the red cup are Jock Horror.  THe other with the shot glass in the image is an unkown strain. bagseed.

THanks!


----------



## theCre8or (Nov 13, 2007)

Too big photos - I'll resize and post later


----------



## theCre8or (Nov 13, 2007)

Here are the pics.

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## King Bud (Nov 13, 2007)

I think those are too small to clone. I'd wait until there are side branches that're at least 3 inches long. which, by the looks of it, shouldn't be too long. Nice healthy looking plants.


----------



## theCre8or (Nov 13, 2007)

OK, so 3 inches is my mark.  Cool.  Probably one more week then, eh?  

I was hoping to begin flower this week... oh well.  I'd rather start some clones to get a (near) constant harvest going.  I have a trip in January to see some friends and I wanted to take my first home grown with me.  Maybe I'll just pull a bud or two early just to take with me and let the rest mature a bit more...

Thanks for the Tip!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 15, 2007)

who dont you wait till you sex them THEN clone... that way you are just cloning females?


----------



## theCre8or (Nov 16, 2007)

That could work also, but it's best to clone when they are in veg.  

To sex them, I have to put them into flower.  By taking the clones of all of them, making note of which clone came from which donor, I'll know which of my clones is female because the donor and clone will be the same sex.  Then I get rid of all the males, clones and donors, and my cycle goes on without pause.  

If I sex them first, I have to put them back into veg to take clones.  I could take clones from flower, but I've read my chances of success drop.  

this method was suggested in this forum, I think by Hick.  Don't remember off the top of my head.  It's a great idea.  

However, I think I'm going to start new seed and take clones from them.   That was my first round, and although the plants are healthy now, I made many mistakes.  I can probably produce a healthier mother plant now.  I also just built a veg box, so I'll be able to let this new batch of seed veg a bit longer before taking clones and still keep my current grow on schedule for a mid to late January harvest.


----------



## AeroTX (Nov 17, 2007)

I would wait until you start flowering and get a good branch, not a shade leaf, but one that buds that is at least 5 or 6 inches long adn then cut to the next stem, and remove the leaves and stems there and put the cloning agent on it then put in rockwool or soil and add water. Not soaked, but damp. They are way too small right now, you'll kill them.. plus once you clone a female you know for sure its a female. Good luck! Patience is the key..


----------



## AeroTX (Nov 17, 2007)

I would wait until you start flowering and get a good branch, not a shade leaf, but one that buds that is at least 5 or 6 inches long adn then cut to the next stem, and remove the leaves and stems there and put the cloning agent on it then put in rockwool or soil and add water. Not soaked, but damp. They are way too small right now, you'll kill them.. plus once you clone a female you know for sure its a female. Good luck! Patience is the key..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 17, 2007)

if you want to start up a constant cycle of clones and flowering plants, you need to take your time and create mothers. you can't rush steps. you can't clone now, they are too small. wait a couple more weeks. you can't rush these things, man, if you want to do it right.


----------



## theCre8or (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys.  
I've started flower cycle on these babies.  They just go through their first 12 hours of darkness.  I probably won't clone them, unless one of them does really well, then I'll do it after harvest.  (fingers crossed for ladies!)

I'm going to start some new seeds in a week or so and will veg the new grow for about 8-10 weeks. (that will be harvest time for the current grow!)  Then i'll take the clones from the new batch before putting them in flower.  I've learned a lot on this run and I know my next run will be  so much better. 

Let me here you all say it now.

LADIES
LADIES
theCr8or will have some beautiful ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## DadinPain (Nov 21, 2007)

You go Bro,.......Keep us posted and take plenty of pics of your cloning process.

Later Gator
Dad


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 21, 2007)

dude, if you clone in vegging state, it would be for sexing the primary plant.  and dont wait till harvest to take clones off her, just when your absolute that its a female, then clone from the bottom...it'll help your flowering in the long run i think.  need any help just yell.


----------

